# Barn Size??



## NB axemen (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey,
I'm planning on building a barn this summer, we have 1 sow, about 15 laying chicken, were gonna get a milking cow and a calf and maybe eventually a horse? 
was just wondering what people found to be the best size for being handy, economical and whatever else.
I was thinking along the lines of a 16' x 20' or 20' x 24'. 
What would you guys recommend, done that worked good or bad.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Mario


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

No matter what size you build , once it is finished it wont be big enough, been there done that.... Go 24x 32 for starters


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure where you are at but here in Missouri for years basically we only needed a Barn for Hay but with Large Round Bales we don't even need that.

Grew up with Small Pole Building with two Stanchions for Milking Cows we were milking Grade C which was put in Milk Cans and set in water down by the road for Pickup.Just to the side of that we had Small Shelter with Roost and Boxes for the Chickens.

I would have Separate Small Buildings for Chickens and Hogs.Couple Cattle and a Horse don't need that much Shelter,just enough to be dry and out of the wind.I like Barns for Feed Mainly but are nice for Young animals for short periods during Bad weather and to get in out of the weather working on equipment or Project.

big rockpile


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

RonM said:


> No matter what size you build , once it is finished it wont be big enough, been there done that.... Go 24x 32 for starters


Go as big as you can....

I was surprised at how fast I filled up a 40 by 80 round top.....could use another that size.........never too much space in the barn


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Build the biggest one you can afford, and it won't be bog enough.

My son built one 36 X 36, with 16 ft ceiling. It's a couple years old and he can't get his car into it any more.


----------



## NB axemen (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the insight!! 
I completely agree to build bigger is better, problem will be budget.
I should of given more details I guess.
I live in New Brunswick, Canada and winters are pretty cold with tons of snow, this year we had over 11' of snow fall, banks are easily over 4 foot high, with more on the way, so snow is a big issue, and it last for probably 3 + months. Also the low temperature are another issues, we mostly have temperatures around -10 to -20 (Celsius) most of the winter.
So that's kinda my thinking in getting all the animals in the same one, It would stay a better temperature in the winter.
I plan on sawing most of the lumber up myself, and wondering about if I need an actual blueprint (how detailed?). I would like to build a barn style roof, so I can store hay for the winter months.

I am also looking for a bigger piece of land (we only got 3 acres) and would like more, so I want to build something that could be converted to a garage if the need arises!
thanks in advance for the info!!


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

My cut and paste wouldn't work but google Canada Plan Service and go to the download plans section, in the "Special Structures" section they have a bunch of plans for smaller barns that would probably be all you need to get started if you see something you like.


----------



## Tinkman (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with Ron M. I put up a 36 x 56 to store my RV, lawn mowers, bikes, etc etc. When putting up a building..take the size that you think you need and double it. 
http://www.portablegarageshelter.com


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Trying not hijack your thread, Mario, but I'm very interested in these answers as well.

I've also thought about having multiple smaller, species/use specific sheds or shelters, rather than one big barn. Anyone have thoughts on that? 

Say a chicken coop, a goat shed, a feed storage shed, etc? Could space them out more around the property. And would also be able to build them as they are needed, rather than having one giant expense at once.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I like small buildins made for each purpase, fast and easy to build and I have side walls to add leanto's on for expansion. Takes time and money to build a large building, I can use a small, important building, putting off less needed ones. Also here a small building can be built without permits and if farm exempt pole built are not taxed....James


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I would not house chickens and horses together. Chicken dust is not good for their lungs.A lean to will work just fine for a horse. a small coop for your chickens..or maybe a lean to type building off the barn. Put a stall or 2 in your barn for the rare times when you must stall a critter.
I have a barn but seldom use it. And my coop cost about 400 to build. Its on skids for ez moving, and since we want to eventually move it to our other land it was built small enough so that we can haul it on our flatbed trailer.
I am originally from frigid MN..by the Canadian border. We used the lean to a lot..but seldom the barn for critters.


----------

